# Good Browser extensions, addOns



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

I thought it might be handy to list contemporary and useful extensions or add ons for today´s browsers. 

I mainly use Chrome and Opera. Any recommendations?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2017)

FF:
Adblockpro
Disconnect


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> FF:
> Adblockpro
> Disconnect


Oh yes, Adblock! I think this is the most important one


----------



## Noam Guterman (Sep 27, 2017)

Chrome:
uBlock Origin (better than adblock IMHO)
Stylish (Custom themes for any website)


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

Noam Guterman said:


> Chrome:
> uBlock Origin (better than adblock IMHO)
> Stylish (Custom themes for any website)



looks interesting, thank you!


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 27, 2017)

uMatrix from the same author as uBlock Origin helps dealing with 3rd party content on websites and malicious scripts. This is like a condom for web pages.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> uMatrix from the same author as uBlock Origin helps dealing with 3rd party content on websites and malicious scripts. This is like a condom for web pages.



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## higgs (Sep 27, 2017)

If you're concerned about privacy – which we all should be (particularly after the Equifux debacle) – I'd suggest one (or both) of the following:

EFF's Privacy Badger Firefox, Chrome, Opera
https://redmorph.com/downloads.html (Redmorph) (I love the spiderweb visualization tool) Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari
These can be configured to block or unblock certain 3rd party trackers (cookies telling other sites what your up to while browsing) either globally or on a per site basis. Blocking some trackers can "break" a site's functionality, so having the ability to control what is blocked is a plus.


Another favorite of mine is:

EFF's HTTPS Everywhere Firefox, Chrome, Opera
This forces sites to load with secure connections provided they are available - very useful if you're inputing any personal information into a site.

As part of my community giving efforts I teach folks how to employ basic security measures. I also lead efforts to effect legislation on issues concerning our information security and protection of our 4th amendment rights. These are three tools I support and use all the time.


----------



## catsass (Sep 27, 2017)

uBlock Origin & uBlock Origin Extra have been very good to me (Chrome)
Adblock for YouTube is also great if you don't wish to sit through ads while viewing videos.

And a prime candidate for the Browser Extension Hall of Shame:
nCage - Replaces all images on all pages to Nicolas Cage. Very useful if you are Nicolas Cage or his Mother.


----------



## RCsound (Sep 27, 2017)

Opera (new) sucks, no matter how you use ad blockers, opera developers push ads from time to time on the home page. The Android version stinks, there is no way to stop ads.

+1 uBlock Origin


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 27, 2017)

Apart from all the privacy/Adblockers (I don't use adblockers personally, apart from the Chrome builtin one) - one small extension that always saves my butt is SavvyTime. Let's you put in different timezones, so you can just quickly lookup what time it is in the other timezones you defined (by zone or city) and can also quickly put in a time and see it converted.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

catsass said:


> uBlock Origin & uBlock Origin Extra have been very good to me (Chrome)
> Adblock for YouTube is also great if you don't wish to sit through ads while viewing videos.



This!
There isn´t anything more disgusting than waiting 14 seconds to watch the video


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 30, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Apart from all the privacy/Adblockers (I don't use adblockers personally, apart from the Chrome builtin one) - one small extension that always saves my butt is SavvyTime. Let's you put in different timezones, so you can just quickly lookup what time it is in the other timezones you defined (by zone or city) and can also quickly put in a time and see it converted.


No ad blocking in Google Chrome except for the default... hmm...  you may want to reconsider that...


----------



## Vin (Oct 19, 2017)

Here are some of my favorites:

uBlock Origin
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-hd-for-youtube/koiaokdomkpjdgniimnkhgbilbjgpeak?hl=en (Auto HD for YouTube)
Ad-blocker for Gmail
Momentum


----------



## enCiphered (Oct 19, 2017)

Vin said:


> Here are some of my favorites:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-hd-for-youtube/koiaokdomkpjdgniimnkhgbilbjgpeak?hl=en (Auto HD for YouTube)



Nice one! Thank you


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)

Love it!



Vin said:


> Here are some of my favorites:
> Momentum


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2017)

Bartender has been upgraded to V3 btw. If you have a license for Bartender 2 it is a free upgrade and you can go back to using B2 if you like, B3 is a separate app.
https://www.macbartender.com/


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2017)

iStat Menu's 6 is on sale currently for 9.99.
https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/


----------



## higgs (Dec 13, 2017)

Love iStat. I just picked up Bartender and it's a great little tool. So far the two work very well together. Thanks for the notice about Bartender, @synthpunk


----------



## gregh (Dec 14, 2017)

Not strictly an add-on but definitely net related - I use Cold Turkey to block all sorts of sites permanently and semi permanently Very useful https://getcoldturkey.com/

I wish there was something equivalent for iOS


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 21, 2017)

gregh said:


> Not strictly an add-on but definitely net related - I use Cold Turkey to block all sorts of sites permanently and semi permanently Very useful https://getcoldturkey.com/
> 
> I wish there was something equivalent for iOS


This is a good one! Thank you


----------

